# quilters cutting table plans?????



## dcofer (Sep 27, 2010)

First I would like to say I am new on here but have done some reading and looking over the site and really like what I have been seeing. Now my wife is a hand quilter and is wanting me to build her a cutting table to cut out her patterns on. Has anyone built one of these and does anyone have any plans or ideas on building one. Keep up the good work. Dallas


----------

